# Shimano Chronarch 50mg



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

Can anybody give me some pros and cons about the 50mg. I primarily wade fish for trout and reds in the POC area. Main concerns are corrosion and spool size. Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would say just buy it. I have a a Core, Chronarch, Curado and Citica's.
Some people may feel different but the Core is great in feel and operation.

Edit: misread your topic I guess Core was on my mind. The Chronarch is a great reel you will be happy with it I really like mine. but I guess you can tell I prefer the Core.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The 50Mg. is one of the best Shimano reels ever. IMO It was the last before the HEG! They do have a corrosion problem so you have to really stay after the maintenance. I break mine down every week and have still had problems at the edges of openings where the anti-corrosion coating was thin. BTW the warranty does not cover corrosion.....
Use braid and the spool capacity is no problem.


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

not trying to be an arse, everyone always thinks you need alot of line, that new curado is a waste in the bays, who the heck is going to use 300 yards of line? but spool capacity should be no issue with trout and reds....and i use mono (ande 10lb)....thats numerous trophy trout and reds to 49 inches....i have two and wade fish almost exclusively and have not had any problems......dont dunk them, rinse them off with a light mist, then wipe and oil with corrosion x and reel x


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, and I completely understand about the curado 300 being way overkill. The thing is that beside the winter time I predominately fish live bait ie mullet, or croaker if my wallet is full, and on a long cast I was wondering just how much line i would have left? I do not like fishing with braid either, its just too stiff, birdnests bad, and is hard on my rod and reels. But of all this my main issue was corrosion. I surely do not want to spend 250 on something that will be rusted after the first 10 uses. thanks for the help, and keep it coming!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Best lightweight bait caster out there. Smooth, Casts 100 yds..... I have 3 of em. Like been said, take a little extra care. Cats better that the core IMHO. 

Shop around. you can get a very good used for 150. I wish i did not sel my last one..rrr


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

If wade fishing, the best practice would be to clean it after every trip. Great reels, just require a lot of maintenance. If you fish bait, the true benefits (light weight and casting distance) to that reel would be lost and you could use a less expensive reel and one that requires less maintenance. Just my .02.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have 2 of the Chronarch 51 MG's, and I have cleaned them, cleaned them, and cleaned them.

Even with the dilligent cleaning there is still a bit of corrosion on the frame of one of them, but it still works fine. I would like to buy a couple of frames if I could so that I can rebuild these reels one of these days.

But, with that said....these 2 reels are probably the most enjoyable reels I've ever fished with. Light, strong, and can handle big reds, and trout without any problems. I wish Shimano still made them....sad4sm

p.s. Currently a Chronarch 101D7 is my latest love....she's a sweetheart !!!

Bo


----------



## fishhazard28 (Jan 4, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Best lightweight bait caster out there. Smooth, Casts 100 yds.....
> 
> Had a buddy on my boat last week. he was throwing he arm off to cast 30 yards. I let him try my Mg 50 on a FTU green trout rod and he immediately starts throwing 60 yard casts. He will have one by the end of the month.
> .02 match the reel to a really good rod and you will be happier with your purchase for a long time. Rods are another series of theads. Good Luck
> ...


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

Where can you get a 50mg now since they discontinued producing them. I searched around and the only places i have found is ebay and they always go for high prices. If anyone is interested in selling theirs please let me know. Thank You


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

What's the big deal on the Mg's? They are 1 or 2 oz lighter that a standard reel. Get the standard reel and don't worry about the corrosion. If you need to bulk up to carry the extra 2 oz., join a gym. LOL.
I have several of the Mg's but ONLY for freshwater use.
BUT......get what ya want.....you'll NEVER be happy with anything less!
Have fun !!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

In my opinion, the gold Chronarch SF is the best, strongest casting reel they've made. That said, I've got a couple 50MG's and love to fish with them. They are my go-to reel for wade fishing Texas and, fixed to a high quality light rod, can't be beat for trout/reds. They never spend time in the shop because I learned a long time ago how to strip, clean and replace parts in my reels. 50MG re-sell prices are high because they are a high quality product.


----------

